# Quick & dirty toolpost grinder



## Deanofid (Aug 1, 2009)

Good job, Joe. It may be quick to make, but still looks like a clean set-up. As fast as these little grinders spin I would think you could get a pretty nice finish on what ever you're turning.

Dean


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 2, 2009)

That's a good idea for cutting the T/C to length for the points Joe.
Rob


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice Job Joe! 
Regards, Arnold


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Aug 2, 2009)

Great idea Joe! Neat job you did there.

Be meticulous with your lathe covering up and post job area clean up. That T/C and diamond debris is like Plutonium to get rid of.


----------



## joe d (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments, guys. I've just finished cutting my piece of welding rod into little buttons, it worked a treat. (and have several more of them than specifically required... those buggers are small. Already one is now hiding somewhere on the floor of the shop :big

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Speedy (Aug 2, 2009)

Joe.
that is very cool! 
and I have a dremel here also ;D


----------



## black85vette (Aug 2, 2009)

I had done something similar but just used the collar from a router attachment for the Dremel with the female threads and mounted it on a plate so I could clamp it to the compound. But you inspired me so I went out today and drilled a piece of aluminum then threaded it and cut some of the threads out with a boring bar so the Dremel would seat firmly. I am not very experienced at doing internal threads but it worked out pretty well.

Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## gmac (Aug 3, 2009)

Joe;

one Taig Lathe - check (got that)
one Canadian Tire China Dremel - check
one piece of Aluminum angle - check
one diamond wheel - check
one 3/4" - 16 tap - bugger.....I'll be right back.....

Did you use anything special for the welding rod? Is the tungsten actually a TIG welding tip as opposed to welding filler rod?

Nice work! Here I go making tooling again....

Cheers
Garry


----------



## joe d (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Garry

The welding rod (3/32 x 7") with a little bit of red paint on one end is what ever it is.... (you can write what I know about welding inside a matchbook and have room over for the Oxford Dictionary). A buddy of mine came up with two of them when I asked him where to find such a thing, he claimed to have scored them free from the fellow behind the counter at the welding gas supplier he works next-door to. I didn't ask any further questions.....what ever it is, it was damned hard :big:

Joe


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 3, 2009)

joe d  said:
			
		

> .....what ever it is, it was damned hard :big:



Sounds like tungsten carbide TIG electrode. Not a welding rod, per se, (although they wear out), but the little thing that sticks out of a tig torch and directs the arc to your weldment. 
Just in case you ever want to get some more, you'll know what to ask for...



Dean


----------



## black85vette (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is what I ended up with. Took (borrowed) your idea and then adapted it to my tool post.


----------



## dsquire (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi

Now with carefull planing and very gentle cuts you will be able to grind the inside or outside diameter of a cylinder to specs. I see a lot of these little adapters being made now that the first couple have sprung to life. 

This was a great build by both Joe d and black85vette. :bow: :bow:

Cheers

Don


----------



## joe d (Aug 4, 2009)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Just in case you ever want to get some more, you'll know what to ask for...Dean




thanks Dean, I do like to know these things... beats going to the counter to ask for some of that metal coloured thingy stuff. Many times fallen prey to the "I know what I want, I just don't know what it is" from others, hate to have to play that game myself!

Joe


----------

